# Compaq Presario will no longer read DVDs



## boldlyreal (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi,

My compaq will not read DVD's any longer in drive E. It still reads CD's and data discs. I am not sure if it needs a driver or if my Codex disappeared. I feel very much like a car owner who can't change a tire. Thanks in advance for you advice.

Tina


I dwnld'd Everest and here is what it says:

Summary 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Computer: 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Media Center Edition 
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2 
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c) 
Computer Name YOUR-4DACD0EA75 
User Name Compaq_Administrator 

Motherboard: 
CPU Type Intel Celeron D, 3200 MHz (24 x 133) 
Motherboard Name Unknown 
Motherboard Chipset ATI Radeon Xpress 200 
System Memory 448 MB (DDR2-533 DDR SDRAM) 
BIOS Type AMI (08/17/06) 

Display: 
Video Adapter ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series (256 MB) 
Video Adapter ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series (256 MB) 
3D Accelerator ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RC410) 
Monitor HP vs15 flat panel monitor [NoDB] (CNC633P612) 

Multimedia: 
Audio Adapter ATI SB450 - High Definition Audio Controller 

Storage: 
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 
Disk Drive HDS728080PLAT20 (80 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/133) 
Optical Drive HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4482B 
SMART Hard Disks Status OK 

Partitions: 
C: (NTFS) 68033 MB (13130 MB free) 
D: (FAT32) 8267 MB (343 MB free) 
Total Size 74.5 GB (13.2 GB free) 

Input: 
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard 
Mouse Microsoft PS/2 Mouse 

Network: 
Network Adapter Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC (98.223.106.105) 
Modem Data Fax SoftModem with SmartCP 

Peripherals: 
Printer Fax 
Printer hp psc 1310 series 
Printer Quicken PDF Printer 
USB1 Controller ATI SB450 - USB Controller 
USB1 Controller ATI SB450 - USB Controller 
USB2 Controller ATI SB450 - USB 2.0 Controller 

Windows Devices 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


[ Devices ] 

Device Properties: 
Driver Description HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4482B 
Driver Date 7/1/2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Driver Provider Microsoft 
INF File cdrom.inf 
Hardware ID IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_RW/DVD_GCC-4482B_______________1.06____ 
Location Information 0 

ARPC Devices: 
MS ArACPI Driver 6.0.160.0 
MS ArPolicy Driver 6.0.160.0 

Computer: 
ACPI Multiprocessor PC 5.1.2600.0 

Disk drives: 
HDS728080PLAT20 5.1.2535.0 

Display adapters: 
ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series 8.25.0.0 

DVD/CD-ROM drives: 
HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4482B 5.1.2535.0 

Floppy disk controllers: 
Standard floppy disk controller 5.1.2600.0 

IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers: 
Primary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.2180 
Primary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.2180 
Primary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.2180 
Secondary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.2180 
Secondary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.2180 
Secondary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.2180 
Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 5.1.2600.2180 
Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 5.1.2600.2180 
Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller 5.1.2600.2180 

Keyboards: 
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard 5.1.2535.0 

Mice and other pointing devices: 
Microsoft PS/2 Mouse 5.1.2600.0 

Modems: 
Data Fax SoftModem with SmartCP 7.39.0.0 

Monitors: 
HP vs15 flat panel monitor 1.0.0.0 

Network adapters: 
Direct Parallel 5.1.2535.0 
HP EN1207D-TX PCI 10/100 Fast Ethernet Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport 5.1.2535.0 
Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC 5.641.209.2006 
Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport 5.1.2535.0 
WAN Miniport (ATW) 8.3.0.0 
WAN Miniport (IP) 5.1.2535.0 
WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport 5.1.2535.0 
WAN Miniport (L2TP) 5.1.2535.0 
WAN Miniport (PPPOE) 5.1.2535.0 
WAN Miniport (PPTP) 5.1.2535.0 

Non-Plug and Play Drivers: 
1394 ARP Client Protocol 
AFD 
Beep 
dmboot 
dmload 
Fips 
ftsata2 
Generic Packet Classifier 
HTTP 
IntelIde 
IP Network Address Translator 
IP Traffic Filter Driver 
IPSEC driver 
ksecdd 
McAfee Inc. mfeavfk 
McAfee Inc. mfebopk 
McAfee Inc. mfehidk 
McAfee Inc. mfesmfk 
mnmdd 
mountmgr 
MPFP 
NDIS System Driver 
NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol 
NDProxy 
NetBios over Tcpip 
Null 
PartMgr 
ParVdm 
Promise driver accelerator 
RDPCDD 
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver 
Remote Access IP ARP Driver 
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver 
Serial 
TCP/IP Protocol Driver 
VgaSave 
ViaIde 
VolSnap 

Processors: 
Intel(R) Celeron(R) D CPU 3.20GHz 5.1.2600.0 

Sound, video and game controllers: 
Audio Codecs 5.1.2535.0 
Legacy Audio Drivers 5.1.2535.0 
Legacy Video Capture Devices 5.1.2535.0 
Media Control Devices 5.1.2535.0 
Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device 5.1.2535.0 
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer 5.1.2535.0 
Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver 5.1.2535.0 
Realtek High Definition Audio 5.10.0.5282 
Video Codecs 5.1.2535.0 

Storage volumes: 
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0 
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0 

System devices: 
ACPI Fixed Feature Button 5.1.2600.2180 
ACPI Power Button 5.1.2600.2180 
ATI SMBus 5.10.1000.5 
Direct memory access controller 5.1.2600.2180 
ISAPNP Read Data Port 5.1.2600.2180 
Logical Disk Manager 5.1.2600.2180 
Microcode Update Device 5.1.2600.2180 
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 5.1.2535.0 
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver 5.1.2600.2180 
Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio 5.10.0.5010 
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.2180 
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.2180 
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.2180 
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.2180 
Numeric data processor 5.1.2600.2180 
PCI bus 5.1.2600.2180 
PCI standard host CPU bridge 5.1.2600.2180 
PCI standard ISA bridge 5.1.2600.2180 
PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 5.1.2600.2180 
PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 5.1.2600.2180 
Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator 5.1.2600.2180 
Programmable interrupt controller 5.1.2600.2180 
System board 5.1.2600.2180 
System CMOS/real time clock 5.1.2600.2180 
System speaker 5.1.2600.2180 
System timer 5.1.2600.2180 
Terminal Server Device Redirector 5.1.2600.2180 
Terminal Server Keyboard Driver 5.1.2600.2180 
Terminal Server Mouse Driver 5.1.2600.2180 
Volume Manager 5.1.2600.2180 

Universal Serial Bus controllers: 
Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller 5.1.2600.0 
Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller 5.1.2600.2180 
Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller 5.1.2600.2180 
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180 
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180 
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Two different lenses/lasers in the dvd/cd rom drive. If the cd
side still works, and the dvd doesnt, it may be that the dvd side
is dirty/obstructed, or just broke. Try to blow some compressed air
inside and see if it helps. Or you can take it apart and clean. If 
that doesnt help time to replace.


----------



## boldlyreal (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes I will try that, we have replaced this not even a year ago. The PC was still under warranty and HP sent out a new drive. It wouldn't play anything then however. Where would I get a new drive if that is what needs doing? I'm sure if I go through HP it will be a gazillion dollars.

thanks again

Tina


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.newegg.com/Store/Category.aspx?Category=10&name=CD-DVD-Burners-Media


----------

